# cannot get lenovo thinkpad t470 to boot from iso images



## johannes1966 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hello I'm pretty new to free BSD.  I am trying to install freeBSD 11.2 on my thinkpad t470, but sadly I have had no luck launching the installer. I have played around with freeBSD 11.1 a little and managed to install it on my ancient toshiba sattelite notebook.  When I tried using the same tried and true dvd iso image on my thinkpad it failed to launch the installer.  I'm not sure what sort of details I should include in this post so forgive me if I've left out any information.


----------



## scrappywan (Nov 21, 2018)

Assuming you are trying to boot off a USB stick, try downloading the *memstick.img installer instead of the *.iso which is meant to be burned directly to a CD/DVD. 

Tip: Make sure to disable Secure boot and TPM in your BIOS when using FreeBSD.


----------



## johannes1966 (Nov 21, 2018)

scrappywan said:


> Assuming you are trying to boot off a USB stick, try downloading the *memstick.img installer instead of the *.iso which is meant to be burned directly to a CD/DVD.
> 
> Tip: Make sure to disable Secure boot and TPM in your BIOS when using FreeBSD.



All fixed now:  It was the secure boot and TPM that were screwing things up. Thanks!


----------



## Zinnia (May 23, 2021)

is it Thinkpad L470 okay with freebsd 13?


----------

